# من هو بابا نويل



## ghost3310 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي أستفسار قد يكون غريباً 
الا وهو من هو باب نويل ؟
ماهي قصته ؟
هل كان شخصيه حقيقيه أذا لم يكن شخصيه حقيقيه الى ماذا يرمز ؟

وشكراً لكم


----------



## صدقى كمال اسطفا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

من هو بابا نويل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

قبل أن تدق الأجراس معلنة إغلاق أبواب عام مضي.. وفتح أبواب عام جديد.. نظل نحلم حتي منتصف الليلة الأخيرة من العام السابق بقدوم 'بابا نويل'.. بل وننتظره قبل أطفالنا بفارغ الصبر آملين قدومه إلي بيوتنا حاملا هداياه وأحلامنا التي نعيش علي أمل تحقيقها.. منا من يرافق بابا نويل بأناشيد عام جديد ويقرع أجراس
ميلاده ومنا من ينتظره في بيته..

بابا نويل صاحب الذقن البيضاء والعصا الطويلة والرداء الأحمر الضخم يأتي إلينا حاملا البسمة والسعادة لتسكن في قلوبنا وفي قلوب كل من نحب.. وهي أجمل الهدايا التي يحملها دائما داخل كيسه القطني 'الأحمر' ويطوف به فوق زحافة يجرها ثمانية من غزلان 'الرنة' التي تنقله من بيت لآخر ليضع هذه الهدايا ويعلقها
علي أشجار 'أحلامنا' الخضراء!..

لكن من أين جاء بابا نويل؟

يسمي الفرنسيون ذلك الشيخ الجليل حسن الوجه صاحب الشعر الأبيض واللحية البيضاء كالثلج.. الأحمر الثوب والقبعة الذي يتسلل إلي البيوت القابعة تحت وطأة البرد ليترك هدايا صلي الأطفال طلبا لها... يسمونه 'بابا نويل' أي أب الميلاد بالفرنسية أما الإنجليز والأمريكان فيطلقون علي موزع الفرح فِي ِقلوب الأطفال في موسم عيد الميلاد اسم 'سانتا كلوز' أو يختصرونه باسم 'سانتا' علي الرغم من أن الاسم مثلما هو في الإيطالية يعني 'القديسة'.. و'سانتا كلوز' لفظ محرف من أصل التسمية 'سانت نيكولاس' أي 'القديس نقولا'!.. هو إذن شخص حقيقي؟!..


فإذا كانت الأسطورة تقول إن 'بابا نويل' يسكن القطب الشمالي في مكان ما من 'جرين لاند' الجزيرة الأكبر في العالم التي يكسوها جليد أبدي.. وهناك وفي أعماق واد خفي شمال شرق الجزيرة يقف 'بابا نويل' بكل هيبته أمام 'كونجنس جاردن' مزرعة الملك مسكنه الذي يعيش فيه فيما يتدلي حول عنقه المفتاح الذهبي لمصنع الألعاب الذي يعمل فيه علي إعداد الهدايا ليؤكد بإصرار
علي أنه 'الوحيد' الذي يصنع البهجة!..


أما أوراق التاريخ 'العتيقة' فتقول إن 'بابا نويل' ما هو إلا 'القديس نيقولا' ما هو إلا ذلك 'الأسقف' ذو اللحية البيضاء الذي عاش في القرن الرابع في آسيا الصغري في مدينة 'ميرا' في منطقة ليقية جنوب غرب تركيا.. ويعتقد أنه البطريرك 'نيكولاس' الذي حضر مجمع نيقية سنة 325 ميلادية وقد نقل رفاته إلي مدينة 'باري' الإيطالية الجنوبية سنة 1087 قبيل بدء الحروب الصليبية..

وكان معروفا عن 'نيكولاس' أو 'مار نقولا' كما يسميه العرب كرمه حيال الأطفال ودفاعه عنهم وإحسانه إليهم ويقال في قصة شهيرة إنه منح ثلاث عذاري فقيرات في ليلة عيد الميلاد أموالا مكنتهن من الزواج.. وقد جعلته هذه القصص عن حياته وكرمه شخصا يرمز في سلوكه إلي العطف والحنان علي الأطفال.. وارتبط بعيد الميلاد لأنه عيد مولد السيد المسيح عليه السلام..
والمسيح هو القائل: 'دعوا الأطفال يأتون إليٌ' 

في لفتته الإنسانية المؤثرة يوم أحد السعانين..

والطفولة هي رمز آخر ارتبط به.. وفي أحد رموزها تعني تجدد الحياة وانتصارها علي الموت.. ومن هنا اتخذ 'مارنقولا' رمزا للحنان علي الأطفال خاصة في عيد الميلاد.. وحرص فنانو الأيقونات على رسمه ومعه دائما ثلاثة أطفال وهو يرتدي ثوبه الأحمر ثوب البطاركة في عصره.. وله رسوم  تمثله في كنائس قديمة في القسطنطينية وكييف في أوكرانيا والبندقية وباليرمو بإيطاليا.. كذلك تظهر صورته في نوافذ كاتدرائيات أوكسيروبورج وفي جيل أتوس وفي الفاتيكان بل إن متحف اللوفر بباريس يحتوي علي بعض هذه الأيقونات لهذا القديس..​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية
شكراااااااا لكي اختي
على 
مجهودك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> الملكة العراقية
> شكراااااااا لكي اختي
> على
> مجهودك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا لك يا كليمو وانا اضفته كموضوع لي​


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا ملكة على الرد الشامل
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى *


----------



## viviane tarek (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا" يا ملك
على هذة المعلومات القيمة
كنت اعرف اجزاء منها بس
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صدقى كمال اسطفا (27 ديسمبر 2008)

يبارككم الرب


----------



## صدقى كمال اسطفا (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل من قام بالرد عليه


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا ملكة على التوضيح

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

